# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Tërmeti dhe valët e oqeanit indian përpijnë jeten e mijera njerezve

## Lexuesja

Dallgë massive, apo siç quhen ndryshe edhe cunami, të shkaktuara nga tërmete nënujore në oqeanin Indian, kanë përmbytur dhe shkaktuar dëme dhe vdekje njerëzish që nga Indonezia, në Indi e deri në Afrikë në Somali.
Vlersohet se më shumë se tetë mijë vetë kanë humbur jetën.

Sri Lankë

Ndër vendet më të prekura janë India dhe Sri Lanka, ku është shpallur gjendje e jashtëzakonshme.

Zyrtarët në Sri Lankë thonë se më së paku tre mijë vetë kanë vdekur kur zonat bregdetare u prekën nga dallgët.

Rreth një milion të tjerë janë prekur, ose janë lënduar ose kanë mbetur pa shtëpi pasi qytetet bregedetare u përmbytën.

Indi

Në jug të Indisë më shumë se një mijë vetë kanë humbur jetën dhe qindra të tjerë konsiderohen të humbur.

Vlersohet se tërmeti kishte një fuqi prej 8.9 ballësh sipas shkallës Rihter, më i forti në botë brenda 40 vjetësh.

Epiqendra e tërmetit nënujor ka qënë në ishullin Sumatra, në Indonezinë perëndimore. 

Një dëshmitar që ka vizituar fshtarat atje tha se ka parë trupa njerëzish nëpër pemë.

Indonezi

Ndërkohë në Indonezi, mijëra vetë janë detyruar të braktisin shtëpitë e tyre.

Zona e prekur më rëndë duket se është ajo e Açes në ishullin e Sumatrës.
Tërmeti atje u ndje rreth orës tetë të mëngjesit, shumë pranë bregdetit veriperëndimor.

Banorët e zonës thonë se fshatrat bregdetare janë përmbytur nga dallgë të mëdha dhe njoftohet se disa ndërtesa në qytetet e mëdha janë dëmtuar rëndë. 

Një dëshmitar okular në kryeqytetin e provincës tha se rruga kryesore ishte plasaritur dukshëm dhe se hoteli më i madh i qytetit ishte rrëzuar pjesërisht.

Në disa zona është ndërprerë energjia elektrike dhe linjat telefonike, gjë që e bën të vështirë që shkalla e dëmtimeve të vlerësohet saktësisht.

Vende të tjera

Në Tajlandë njoftimet thonë se më shumë se 200 vetë kanë humbur jetën.

Dhjetëra vetë kanë vdekur në Malajzi dhe Birmani.

Dallgët e mëdha të shkaktuara nga tërmeti në Indonezi kanë prekur edhe bregun verior të Somalisë.

Valët thuhet se kanë goditur qytetin Garacad. 

Më së paku tre persona kanë humbur jetën.

Ky tërmet nënujor është më i madhi në 40 vjetët e fundit.

Pothuajse të gjitha vendet e prekura nga cunami, kanë kërkuar ndihmë ndërkombëtare. 

Situata humanitare në disa prej tyre është e rëndë.

Marre nga BBC

----------


## StormAngel

Më vjen keq për këtë tragjedi.
Dhashtë Zoti mos ndodhin më! 
Ngushëllimet e mia familjeve të dëmtuara!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## shigjeta

Eshte vertet nje fatkeqsi e madhe. Numri i atyre qe kane humbur jeten vjen duke u rritur me kalimin e oreve. Eshte i trishtueshem nje lajm i tille, e aq me teper ne keto dite kur njerezit pergatiten per te festuar ardhjen e vitit te ri. Ngjarje te tilla, tregojne edhe nje here se sa i 'brishte' eshte njeriu para natyres.

----------


## [xeni]

Eshte me te vertete lajm trishtues.  :i ngrysur: 
Te tilla habere te bejne ta ndjesh veten te dobet, megjithese ngjarja ka ndodhur shume larg. Njeriu eshte shume i pafuqishem perballe ketyre fatkeqesive qe vijne kur t'i teket. 
Uroj qe t'ia hedhin me sa me pak deme...

----------


## leci

Lajmet e oreve te fundit kane çuar numrin e te vdekurve ne 24.000.
Ky numer fatkeqesisht eshte i destinuar te rritet sepse jane me mijera personat e humbur.
Eshte e veshtire nga situacioni kaotik dhe madhesia e siperfaqes qe u godit nga dallget gjigante.

----------


## White_Angel

Deri me sot jane : 


Vdekjen me te madhe e pati ne Sri Lanka rreth 12.000 te vdekur , me pas India me 6.000 , Indonezia me 4.730 , Tailand me 840 , Malasia me 52 , Maldives me 43 Maymnar 12 dhe Seychelles vetem 3. 
    Raportojne se ka pasur te vdekur eshe ne Bangladesh  , mgjth akoma nuk eshte asgje e konfirmuar , por edhe ne Somali e cila ndodhet 3.000 mile larg  , raportojne se ndodhet 9 te vdekur.

----------


## White_Angel

Problem me ujin dhe ushqimet jane shfaqur keto dite. Pershkak te termetit rrezikohet shume uji i pijshem. Typhoid, diarrea dhe hepatit jane semundjet te cilat i jane kanosur te mbijetuarve . Kjo pershkak te te vdekurve te cilet kane ngelur ne uje. 
   Phil Esmond thote: Kjo eshte nje disasder dhe komunikimet jane te pakta , dhe ne nuk e dime akoma saktesisht se ne cfare gjendje jemi. Duhet te marrim ndihme sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur sepse akoma rrezikohet te shtohet nr i te vdekurve.


Shume turista nga Evropa dhe U.S kane mbetur te plagosur dhe te vdekur nga termeti i fundit. 

"Askush nuk ishte i pergatitur per kete qe ndodhi - thote Daniel , nje 24 vjecar nga Stocholm, Swedi,  i cili kishte dy muaj qe punonte si bartender ne ishull - Asnje lloj mase nuk u mor dhe shumica e njerezve vdiqen ne vend"


Roma deklaron se : 11 Italiane kane vdekur, Norvegjija njofton 10 te tille. Britani deklaron per 4 te vdekur , dhe America dhe Danimarka deklarojne se tre nga qytetaret e tyre jane te vdekur. Franca, Swedia, dhe Belgjika njoftojne per 2 te vdekur per secilin shtet dhe Zelanda e Re vetem 1 person.

Por asgje nuk eshte e sakte. Sri Lanka lajmeron se 72 turista kane vdekur , kurse Tailand njofton se nga te gjithe te vdekurit 35 jane deklaruar si te huaj.

Gjithashtu jane deklaruar si te humbur persona nga South Korea, Japan, Germany, South Africa, Hong Kong, Australia, Malaysia, Mexico, Russia, dhe Chile, 

Shume turista jane akoma te paidentifikuar.

----------


## White_Angel

*Shume hotele ne Tailand jane kthyer ne morg .*

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

shume e dhimbshme ...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## White_Angel

Ka arritur pothuajse ne 44.000 numuri i te vdekurve.Statistikat e sotme tregojne:

Sri Lanka: 18.700

Indonezia : 19.000

India: 4.371

Tailand: 1.516

Maynmar : 90

Malysia: 65

Maldives: 52

Tanzania: 10

Somalia: 110

Seycheles: 3

Bangladesh: 2




White_Angel

----------


## bunny

Thone qe teknologjia do udheheqi boten se shpejti...ku eshte ajo kur duhet...Me vjen me te vertete cudi qe nuk kan mundur ta shohin, para se tju vinte tek dera.
Me te vertete eshte 1 tragjedi qe nuk mund ti degjosh dot lajmet...aq e dhimbshme eshte 
Ku e con Zoti tek ato njerez...qe vetem shpirtin me ju mare se ske ca tju maresh tjeter.. :i ngrysur: ...

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Dallga ka pasur shpejtesine 500 milje ne ore....s'ka pase shkence qe ta parashikonte nje katastrofe te tille !
Numri i viktimave deri tashi eshte 53.000 vete !

----------


## White_Angel

> Dallga ka pasur shpejtesine 500 milje ne ore....s'ka pase shkence qe ta parashikonte nje katastrofe te tille !
> Numri i viktimave deri tashi eshte 53.000 vete !




Eshte e vertet ajo qe thua ti . Dallga vdekjeprurese ose sic e quajne ndryshe Dallga Vrasese ka nje shpejtesi prej 500 milje ne ore dhe nje lartesi 100-200 feet e larte.


White_Angel

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Në spitalin e Bangkokut dhe një shqiptare


 Autori i Lajmit: S.D.


PUKHET- Një shqiptare mes një numri të madh të plagosurish në një spital në një ishull të Tajlandës. Shqiptarja Veronika Tejlor, gjendet e shtruar në një spital të Puketit, Bangkok Pukhet në Tajlandë, dhe është e vetmja shqiptare mes të plagosurve. Sipas eksperteve britanike, ky është tërmeti më i madh që prej atij të Alaskës, më 1964, që shkaktoi një tsunami shkatërrues. Mbi 20 mijë veta numërohen deri tani të vdekur si pasojë e termetit masiv nëndetar në Oqeanin Indian, i cili shkaktoi dallgë të stërmëdha që u përplasen në zonat e banuara përgjate një rajoni prej mijëra kilometrash. 


Data e Publikimit: 28/12/2004
 2001-2004 Ballkan.com

----------


## kolombi

Ndoqa para sisa oresh nje program special te CNN  me Anderson Cooper.
Pamjet dhe fotot sidomos ato te femijeve te vegjel,ishin vertet tragjike.
Ne momente dhe dite te tilla,fjalet teperojne.
Nuk gjendet ngushellim perte gjithe te lenduarit e kesaj tragjedie njerezore.

----------


## bayern

> Dallga ka pasur shpejtesine 500 milje ne ore....s'ka pase shkence qe ta parashikonte nje katastrofe te tille !
> Numri i viktimave deri tashi eshte 53.000 vete !


Gabim.
Polemikat e fundit lasin per nje moskokcarje te Japonise edhe SHBA-se ne lidhje me lajmerimin e shteteve ne jale. Dihet qe satelitet amerikane edhe Japoneze janw te specializuar per te kapur qendren e tsunamit. Shume jete mund teishin shpetuar.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Po vazhdojnë të vijnë lajmet e kobshme nga Azia e jugut. Shifrat e të vdekurve po rriten vazhdimisht. Dhe mediat tona flasin për një traumë kombëtare, për arsye se rreth 1500 turistë suedezë janë të humbur, për fatin e tyre nuk dihet. Fatkeqsisht, duhet të pranojmë se shumica e tyre janë zhdukur përgjithmonë. 
Më keq është fakti se disa fëmijë kanë humbur prindërit e tyre, të mos flasim për atë katastrofë me pasoja afatgjata që kanë pësuar popujt e vendeve të prekura nga kjo fatkeqësi natyrore. 
Organet tona shtetërore kanë reaguar me vonesë, edhe organet përkatëse në vendet e Azisë nuk kanë dhënë alarm me shpejtësinë e duhur. Përvec kësaj, me një bashkëpunim shkencor dhe politik mund të krijohej me lehtësi një rrjet për vëzhgime seismografike në të gjitha territoret e botës, për të paralajmëruar njerëzit me kohë para ngjarjeve të ngjashme.

Vetëm një gjë tjetër: Kur ne e dëgjojmë muzikën e vjetër dhe lexojmë tekste nga shekulli 16-17-18 dhe më herët, kuptojmë se vdekja ishte shumë afër njerëzve në atë kohë. Jeta e njerëzve të thjeshtë ishte e shkurtër, plot mundime dhe vuajtje. Sot teknika moderne dhe reklamat na kanë bërë disi fodullë, sikur do të kishim një kontratë me Zotin për tu bërë të pavdekshëm! Jo, ligjet e natyrës veprojnë, dhe njeriu në disa raste bëhet shumë i vogël. Me mendjelehtësi njerëzit shkojnë si turistë në ato pjesë të botës ku jeta është më shumë në rrezik për arsye të tërmeteve, vullkaneve, vërshimeve të ujit, sëmundjeve të rrezikshme... dhe sulmeve terroriste! Njeriu modern sillet si një James Bond, i paprekshëm nga plumbat, goditjet e kriminelëve.... gjithmonë mjeshtër i situatës! Dhe pastaj ndodh dicka, si në këtë katastrofë të tmerrshme, dhe njerëzit kuptojnë se sa delikatë, sa të prekshëm jemi...Duhet të dimë se James Bond është fantazi, se për ne veprojnë ligjet të tjera...

Viti i Ri do të festohet me ndjenja të përziera, sepse humbjet njerëzore nuk harrohen lehtë. Dhe janë shumë ata të cilët e fillojnë vitin 2005 në një gjendje të tmerrshme traumatike. Por, siq më tha një vajzë e zgjuar nga Prishtina në telefon para disa minutash: Shpresa vdes e fundit. Dhe kjo vlen si për cështjen e statusit të Kosovës sonë të dashur edhe për botën në përgjithësi. Gjithmonë optimizmi na vlen shumë, pesimizmi na shkatërron. Pra: Gëzuar Vitin e Ri!

Ullmari nga Suedia
Njëqind përqind suedez - njëqind përqind shqiptar - njëqind përqind internacionalist

----------


## GoDDeSS

sa keq me erdhi mua kur e degjova kete lajm. C'fare jete eshte kjo?

----------


## [xeni]

Flitet se numri i njerezve qe kane humbur jeten eshte diku afer 65.000 ...

 :i ngrysur:

----------


## Anisela

Sot ne lajme u dha qe numri i te vdekurve parashikohet te jete 120 000!!!!Tragjike!!

----------

